# OK to delete C:\Windows\TEMP content?



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hi everyone,
I've noticed my C:\Windows\TEMP folder is getting a little large.
Is it safe to delete it's contents? (not the folder)

thanks for any comments,...


----------



## harpstringer (Aug 19, 2000)

Go to - Start \ programs \ accessories \ system tools \ clean up and follow the instructions. Yes it's safe to delete these files.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeah,did that...
but Windows\TEMP files are still all there...


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

you should be able to just go in and delete them all manually. Good Luck


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Temp files are just that, temporary. They are ususlly placed there by a program to help with its installation and if written correctly, it will go back and delete them on the next bootup. The only problem you could possible encounter is if a poorly written program needed something that was left there.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Maybe I'll try deleting all, & keep it in the recycle-bin for a while...


----------



## zoso420g (Oct 22, 2001)

Use Explorer and Delete Manually All .tmp & temp Can be deleted safely
zoso420g


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Yeah, it should be safe. I delete mine monthly


----------

